# Making a Compact radial bender



## Janderso (Feb 23, 2022)

Loads of fun and lots of chips. I just finished the base, now on to the rest of the components.
I got the idea from something I found on the web from, Home Metal Shop Club, Newsletter.
It should be a handy addition to the shop.


----------



## ConValSam (Feb 23, 2022)

Nice work. I look forward to seeing your first bend projects once it's operational!


----------



## Badabinski (Feb 23, 2022)

*grumble grumble *great, another stinking bender that I need to build *grumble grumble*

This thing looks awesome! Definitely looking forward to seeing how it performs. I have have a pretty small shop but I want to build out some more bending capacity. This looks like it's pretty stout and should be capable of more than the little vise-mount bender I built a while ago.


----------



## talvare (Feb 23, 2022)

Looks like kind of a mini version of my DiAcro bender. A friend gave it to me a few years ago. It was froze up and looked pretty sad, but a couple of days work and it's in nice condition now. It didn't have any of the "dies" with it so I just make them as I need them. It's a pretty handy tool when you need it. I think you'll like yours when you're done.

Ted


----------



## Janderso (Feb 24, 2022)

Made some progress. I find that if you don’t have to go to work there seems to be more time in the day .
This is the piece that rubs against the work. I will silver solder a piece of a broken tap = high speed steel.


----------



## JACK-TR6 (Dec 17, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Made some progress. I find that if you don’t have to go to work there seems to be more time in the day .
> This is the piece that rubs against the work. I will silver solder a piece of a broken tap = high speed steel.


Im working on this same project and used a broken 1/4" carbide end mill shank.


----------



## JACK-TR6 (Dec 17, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Loads of fun and lots of chips. I just finished the base, now on to the rest of the components.
> I got the idea from something I found on the web from, Home Metal Shop Club, Newsletter.
> It should be a handy addition to the shop.


I started 5 sets of these 10 years ago. I still have to finish the rollers. I made the mistake of trying to make the swing arm more sturdy by adding gussets under the handle but the extra welding warped the handle out of flat to the top surface.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 17, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Made some progress. I find that if you don’t have to go to work there seems to be more time in the day .
> This is the piece that rubs against the work. I will silver solder a piece of a broken tap = high speed steel.


Might be worth using jb weld, loctite or some kind of epoxy. I'm not sure on scale but it looks like it'll take a lot of heat to get that up to silver brazing temperature


----------



## solo (Dec 18, 2022)

I have those same plans in my Popular Mechanics books.
It's on my to build list.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 18, 2022)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> Might be worth using jb weld, loctite or some kind of epoxy. I'm not sure on scale but it looks like it'll take a lot of heat to get that up to silver brazing temperature


It worked out ok. I can see the solder flowed well.
I’ve used this bender a few times in the last six months, it helps to put a few drops of oil where the surfaces meet.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 18, 2022)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> Might be worth using jb weld, loctite or some kind of epoxy. I'm not sure on scale but it looks like it'll take a lot of heat to get that up to silver brazing temperature


All good ideas, JB weld and epoxy are very versatile and quite robust In my experience.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 18, 2022)

Janderso said:


> It worked out ok. I can see the solder flowed well.
> I’ve used this bender a few times in the last six months, it helps to put a few drops of oil where the surfaces meet.


was it silver solder (low %) or silver braze (40-50%)? Did you use an OA torch for heat or just MAPP/ propane? Just curious as I've struggled before to get larger pieces up to the red heat needed for silver braze to melt.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 18, 2022)

I used Harris Safety-Silv 56.

The use of an oxy-acetylene heating tip Seems to work well for me.

Using the proper flux for the desired solder/bronze makes all the difference. Also, cleanliness is critical.

These lessons allowed me to learn how to solder. Before I figured it out I had no consistency whatsoever.


----------



## johnnielsen (Dec 18, 2022)

Never thought of silver soldering high speed steel. I used to strengthen bending tool contact points with hard facing welding rod like what is used to build up ripping teeth on earth moving equipment.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 18, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I used Harris Safety-Silv 56.
> 
> The use of an oxy-acetylene heating tip Seems to work well for me.
> 
> ...


ah, that makes sense. OA really helps the heat get in there. I've had to use both a MAPP and a propane torch to get a 1/2" carbide bar hot enough to make a good joint before.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 19, 2022)

johnnielsen said:


> Never thought of silver soldering high speed steel


I used it because I don't know what the heck I'm doing


----------

